# The FAIR!!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo the fair is here. I can not wait until tomorrow. We have our "Paws All About It" we are etting up a fun agility course and running the dog talking abit about the club and maybe have sign up sheets for upcoming classes. then take the dogs home and head back to check out all the animals and exhibits!!! Then it will time for the RODEO!!!!! 

Does everybody else get excited for the fair? Here is MN the fairs are a big part of your lives.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

There are a few local fairs where I live, but they have declined over the past 20 years. First, the cities hosting them wanted to charge for admission (as well as parking, etc) because, as we all know, any opportunity to charge an extra few bucks is justifiable. 
After all that hullabaloo, every year was smaller and smaller, until now it's just a few game booths set up outside of the Cajundome and a ride or two to keep local hooligans busy.

Sad, really.

We do have festival international though, I'm not sure if you'd call it a fair, it's more of a world-culture music festival and art show. That's a big one around here.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I ALWAYS am stoked about the fair... it seems as though in the last few years I always manage to have a busy schedule and miss it! I definitely want to go this year!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is too bad. The last few years the Beltrami Fari has actually gotten bigger. It is a wonderful time for all. I wih I had time adn money to travel to all the local fairs.

I have one friend that has 43 exhibits this years. Next year I'm going to be ready with my photography for sure.

Shana I'm surprised you have fairs. My sister lives in Clermont and she said you guys didn't have fairs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah, there is the Clay County Agricultural Fair which runs spring time (end of march/beginning of april)

Clay County Fair - Green Cove Springs, Florida

and the Jacksonville Fair which is our fallish fair

Greater Jacksonville Fair - Welcome


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats cool. I will have to let my sister know. Her grandkids have never been to a fair ow sad is that. My son has been going to the fair every year since he was 3mos old....lol


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

My fiance and I head to Texas for the Renaissance Faire every year...does that count?


Only three months to go!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's a couple that are much closer to Clermont since i'm a few hours north of her.

Welcome to the Central Florida Fair and Expo Park!

Pasco County Fair Assocation's Gateway to the Fair, Sparklebration and the Pasco Bug Jam

Welcome to the Osceola County Fair and Kissimmee Valley Livestock Show!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Shana.


No the Renaissance Faire doesn't count for me. A fair is all about animals and 4-h and hand crafted items. I love the smell of the barns oh yea can't forget fair food....yummy.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> A fair is all about animals and 4-h and hand crafted items.


Ah, well, in that case, no, there are no big fairs around my area. There are little things here and there, livestock showing here and there at festivals and whatnot, but no big gathering specifically for livestock like you're referring to. Not to my knowledge anyway. Maybe that one in Jackson is the closest.

We do have Festival International, but like I said, it's based largely on music/arts & crafts than animals.

Mostly what we call 'fairs' around here are more like a parking lot with a few game booths, a crappy DJ, and rusty piles of metal and blinking lights that whirl around.

[EDIT]: Fair for you is all about animals, 4h, and hand crafted items. Also smell of barns, and food. TRF's got you covered on everything but 4-H. I think sometimes people sell ren faires short sometimes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have sm renaissence fairs around and a big one in the twin cities. They arfe nothing like he county fair tho. The fair is a time to show case the produce and flowers you have raised. Your sewing, craving, beading, knitting, painting ect projects, also the canned goods. It is a time to show off our younge people and their many talents. There are games and rides but that is a small part of our fairs.


----------

